# about to start clomid



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

I am about to start 50mg clomid next week.  I go from being excited about it working to dreading it not.  Am trying not to builld my hopes up in case it doesn't work.  Am on a real rollercoster at the moment and no one else seems to understand why I feel this way.  (apart from DH).  We have a 6 year old DD after 2 years TTC  for whom I am extremely gratefull.  I sometimes feel like I should just be grateful for having her.  However me and DH always wanted at least 2 children, we both have siblings and can't imagine being an only child.  My DD often says she would like a brother or sister and asks why all her friends have brothers/sisters.  The other day we struggled to name a child in her class who doesn't have a sibling and when we did DD said "she's like me "in a sad voice.  I have just said maybe one day she will have.  Some of my family (in laws)  think we should let things be and be happy with our DD.  But how can we when we so desperately want another child.  It sometimes gets so fustrating.  Anyway we are really hoping that the clomid works.  Sorry for waffling.  I am feeling a bit all over the place at the moment.  

DH  37
Me  38
TTC 2 years DD (naturally)
August  2008 ectopic  (left tube removed)
July  2009  Blood tests
September  2009  HSG (remaining tube clear)
November  2009  50mg clomid


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Squidgely.........

Welcome to FF, good luck with clomid  , alot of us girlies take our clomid at night before bed which helps some of us sleep thru the se.

Unfortunately people sometimes feel the need to say something, but unless you have been thru IF you can never really understand.  My mum decided to chat with my dh re: our IF and because we have a son (13) doesnt think we should be messing with perfection and risking having another that is not perfect?  .

Good luck with your tx, there are loads of girls on here with plenty of experiences so dont be shy if you need any advice or just want to vent,  thats what were are here for. 

T xx


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou for the advice.  I hadn't even thought about what time of day to take the clomid but I will take this advice as it seems to make sense.


----------



## boola (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Squidgely

I'm in a similar situation to you.  Totally understand your worry about taking the clomid and it not working. I never want to 'try' too hard incase no BFP and I get really upset   I'm sure its a protective mechanism  

I'm hoping to up my clomid dose next week so I can get a boost, but just like you, I'm worried it won't work and I'll be devastated.  Ooh,it so hard!!!!  

Try not to worry, clomid work for me twice so just see what happpens.  Feel free to PM me if you're still concerned.  This site is brilliant for support and all the clomid girls know exactly how you feel  

Its a horrible drug but ultimately could help you acheive the best present ever so give it a chance. 

Also, I really like the night time tip, I hadn't thought of that. 

Bug hugs
Lou x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Squidgely

I am starting clomid tomorrow and feel very excited and hopeful (although that could all change tomorrow).  We have one daughter who is 2 1/2 (who was conceived naturally after 13 months of trying) and have been trying for a second baby for 20 months.  As I am 39 we are giving clomid a try for 3 months and then moving straight on to IVF if it fails.  

Last week we went to Prague to check the clinic out we have chosen and meet the consultant.  We were both thrilled with the set up so if clomid fails at least I have that to keep me going.

I am feeling quite positive at the moment, although I know that can change.  At times it is easy to get quite desperate for another child - i know it seems crazy as we already have one, but i am sure you understand.  Like your daughter my daughter is eager for a "baby"!  

We have had all the tests and they all come back normal - unexplained infertility - it is so annoying.  Anyway, fingers crossed the stats are very good for clomid so i will keep my spirits high hopefully for at least 2 months (possibly!).

Anyway it would be great if we could be clomid buddies.  Please let me know how you are going.

Mrs Signs


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi mrssigns.....

Thank you for your reply.  I have just finished this months  clomid.  I took it on days 2 - 6.  I was lucky and had no side effects whatsoever.  I have a scan this Friday to track my follicles and check the clomid is working ok.  I may then have another follicle tracking scan the following week.  I am feeling very positive at the moment although I know this can quickly change and keeping everything crossed.  Hope you don't suffer too much with side effects.  It woul dbe great to have a cycle buddie to chat to.  Sending lots of baby dust.


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Squidgely

Glad to hear you have not had any side effects and I hope things go well tomorrow.  I have my scan booked for the 30th November, which is day 13 of my cycle.  I have recently started a new job so was hoping I could be scanned on the 14th day as i work from home on Tuesdays, but they were not keen and would only agree if we did not "try" on the weekend before.  That brought me to my senses and I arranged for the scan on the 13th day (although i am really not sure why that makes a difference to trying on the previous weekend).  

Anyway, i feel fine after my first tablet so things are going well.

Lots of baby dust to you too.  Let me know how your scan goes.  Are you having a blood test on day 21 of your cycle too?

Mrs Signs


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Mrs Signs

Had my tracking scan today.  The nurse seemed very happy that I had one follicle measuring 15mm on my left side.  (this is the side my remaining tube is on).  Said I could have another scan on Monday if I wanted (I do) to see if the follicle has ruptured or if there is an egg.  (I think I got that right).  I didn't think one follicle was very good but the nurse seemed happy with it.  I am also having a blood test on day 21.  She also told me my fertile time would be in the next 6 days.  



Hope it is going OK for you and not too many se.

Squidgley.


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi ya, 

Just wanted to let you know that I 've just started my first course of 50mg Clomid, so have no clue what to expect  . Aware of the side effects and that, but just wondering if it will work for us    !! Wanted to share my story, cos I feel a wee bit lost at the mo!  

Had our appointment in Liverpool women's yesterday, with the Consultant and he seemed positive enough. My GP gave us the impression that ICSI was our only option  , but speaking with the Consultant it doesn't seem too bad - but then I said that there must be something up if we are trying for so long! 

Anyway - sorry for harping on, but I feel alot more positive and hope this works. If not, we start IVF by Easter, but just hoping this works out for us.   

Chat soon, 

G x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Squidgely one big follicle is so much better than none, so I think there is every reason to be happy with that.  It is great you can have another scan as you will be able to confirm things are going to plan, rather than just hoping.  Keep me posted on the results of your Monday scan.

I am feeling fine today.  Yesterday I was so hot and nauseous, but not today.  Today I don't have any symptoms, so all good.

Hi G, are you experiencing any symptoms or is it all plain sailing?  I really hope this works for us too.  One of my friends has 3 clomid babies and another has clomid twins, so hopefully we will be as lucky.

Mrs Signs


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All,

Fingers crossed Mrs S, it will work for us..   Like you, I had slight nausea and hot flushes last night, but otherwise feel OK. A little bloated today, but I'm not sure if that's just me!   Luckily I was day 2 when I went for my appointment, so started straight away. 

Hope all goes well for you Squidgley    - let us know how you get on..  

Chat soon,

G xx


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Had another scan today  (cycle day 14).  The follicle is now 18mm so mature.    The nurse said I should ovulate in the next 3/4 days so lots of    this week.  I am feeling very positive at the moment.  Hope everyopne else is ok and not suffering too much with the se.  Lots of    to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Squidgely, that is good news.  My fingers are crossed for you.  Lots of  baby dust to you too.  Yes, let's remain optimistic.  If at least one of us gets pregnant then that would be a huge step forward. 

G, what luck to go to the appointment on day 2!  I hope you are feeling ok.

I took my last tablet today and i feel fine, although slightly nauseous.  The hot flushes in the day have gone, but i have been waking up in the middle of the night very hot, nothing too horrid though.

Mrs S


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I feel awful.  Terrible hot flushes, nausea, i had an awful headache yesterday, today I just feel odd and I have felt dizzy loads of times!  I was not expecting the side effects to last longer than the pills.

I hope you are feeling better than me.

Mrs S


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

can I direct you to the clomid chatter thread please ta muchley 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206887.0


----------

